# Amplificador de 2.5 w x 2 canales con TA8227



## lawebdejorge (Sep 28, 2009)

hice este circuito el cual es mut facil y didactico y es una potencia suficiente para una pieza o cuarto, lleva pocos componentes y es muy economico y de gran calidad, el unico problema que se me presento es crearle un buen disipador de caor ya que calienta bastante y es un c.i. tipo arana, jeje no tiene aleta donde acoplarle, asi que ahi que ingeniarselas, pero es lo de menos, usas el ta8227 que para los chilenos les sale 770 pesos en la casa royal, en total no gastas mas de 2 lucas y suena bien, aca les dejo el diagrama.

trabaja de 5 a 12 v

espero les guste





ACA ESTA EL DATASHEET HAZ CLICK

algunas fotitos mdiculpen la presentacion


----------



## abndol (Abr 3, 2010)

Me podrias pasar la lista de materiales, y el diagrama, ya que en datasheet veo que tiene bastantes capacitores y en el que vos hiciste solamente como 8 capacitores


----------

